# Philippinos fighting concepts : Knife fighting (French DVD Trailer)



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a nice looking trailer in French for someones DVD!

[yt]rPCPcDkwnf4[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2007)

Some beautiful background scenery there! Heh, love the person walking through the surf in the far view.


----------

